# Pet store supplies: To buy ...or not to buy...



## Rue (Mar 1, 2016)

Regarding supplies - and other than being potentially over- priced...

What tortoise supplies do you/ don't you buy from pet stores. ..and why or why not?


----------



## Big Charlie (Mar 1, 2016)

I used to buy my CHEs from pet stores. Now there isn't much I need that is carried by a pet store.


----------



## wellington (Mar 1, 2016)

I might buy a bulb if I don't have time to order of the internet where they are usually cheaper. I might also buy coconut coir, orchard and alfalfa hay and cuttle bone. These are all only if I don't have time or don't feel like ordering off the net.


----------



## MPRC (Mar 1, 2016)

The hardware store is my main go to, then online. I'll go peruse the petstore sometimes and maybe buy some sort of small treat, but I don't rely on it for anything.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 2, 2016)

I buy nothing for my tortoises at the pet store.
just food for my fishes and my wifes birds and our puppy.


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Mar 2, 2016)

UVB emitting bulbs, radiant heat panels, and Mazuri (they really aren't sold elsewhere).


----------



## Rue (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks everyone! 

I bought all my initial 'hardware' at the pet store.

I bought:

1. the enclosure (and we modified it at home - it will do for a while. And yes, I'm aware of the issues - hence the modifications)
2. the MV bulb
3. the light domes
4. the light stand
5. digital probe thermometer
6. the power bar (because it has a timer side AND a non-timer side, very handy)
7. some 'furniture'
8. some of the substrate (got the rest from the garden centre)
9. calcium powder

Why did I do this? Because, after many years of trying to do it cheaper, or make do, I was tired of never having it work or look the way I prefer. Not to mention we probably ended up spending MORE trying to do it for less! And the end result was never especially attractive. Functional...yes. Good looking...no.

I certainly wouldn't rely on the pet store for animal care advice, especially for the less common critters, but unless you are really handy and enjoy DIY projects I think you're better off just buying the hardware from the pet store.

I shouldn't have to buy anything else from the pet store for Goosefoot...other than replacement MV bulbs as needed and calcium.

Our next enclosure we can make, or have made. By the time I need a larger enclosure I'll have a better idea of what will work in our situation/space.

And why am I asking? Because I've read numerous posts stating 'don't buy anything from the pet store'. So I wanted to know the what/why of it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 2, 2016)

I have an Amazon Smile account. Everything I buy on there Amazon also sends a donation to the charity of my choice. My charity is the Turtle Survival Alliance. 

I buy almost everything for my turtles and tortoises on Amazon. Prices are right and delivery is usually within a week.

This is from Petsmart:


*ZOO MED™ POWERSUN™ Vapor UVB Reptile Lamp*
Item: 36-14892






Read all 16 reviews

Write a review
$ 67.99 to $ 71.99



And this is the same bulb from Amazon:



*Zoo Med PowerSun UV Mercury Vapor Lamp 100 Watts*
by Zoo Med
$44.97$96.92_Prime_
Get it by Tomorrow, Mar 3

More Buying Choices
$41.41new(37 offers)
225
FREE Shipping on eligible orders
Product Description
... ¢ UV is a self-ballasted _mercury vapor_ lamp which emits UVA, UVB ...
Pet Supplies:See all 7 items





*Zoo Med PowerSun UV Mercury Vapor Lamp 160 Watts*
by Zoo Med
$51.40$106.62_Prime_
Get it by Tomorrow, Mar 3

More Buying Choices
$49.99new(26 offers)
$45.35used(1 offer)


It's almost half price cheaper at Amazon and the shipping $$ doesn't bring the price even close to Petsmart


----------

